# Injured Pigeon on my doorstep



## Kristin (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Everyone! 

There is an injured pigeon on my doorstep...What should we do? I contacted the humane society and they said they would put it to sleep. I do not want that to happen. Is anyone missing a white pigeon in San Pedro, CA? Does anyone know who resuces injured pigeons in the San Pedro/Palos Verdes, CA area?

Please help!!

Kristin


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, looks like you're not too far from Terry (TAWhatley) who lives in Lake Forest, about ?30? miles East of you. I'll PM her to look in on this one. 

For now, can you put the pigeon in a box with food (seeds) and water to keep it safe and observe how it's doing?

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Kristin, Thanks for looking out for this pigeon. Click on this link :
I found a pigeon...now what?
and it will tell you what to do, such as put the bird into a box, keep it warm with a heating pad (set on low) or a warming lamp, and what to feed it if it can eat. If you can take a picture of it's injury or give us more detail, that will help too. It may have a band on its foot, which may mean it's traceable to its owner, on this link You found a banded pigeon

Post as much as you can and please bring him in, in a box or cat carrier, so that he doesn't fall prey to anything in the neighborhood. Then check back here for more advice from others. 

PS) I posted before I saw your post, Pidgey


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

can u supply a picture? Are there any bands on it?


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Hi*

Thank you for helping this pigeon out.. If you call me around 11:00 AM at 310-612-4826 I can direct you to someone who will help you that is near you.

In the mean time please keep the bird on a low set heating pad covered with a towel in a box where it can move off the heat if it desires to do so. It's best to keep it indoors away from predators, Racoons can rip open boxes,etc.. If you can provide wild bird seed that would be great. And a small bowl of water.

You said it is injured correct? what injuries do you see? is it bleeding? missing feathers? It maybe sick.. please post the injuries you can see. 

Thank you 
Andi


----------



## Kristin (Aug 24, 2006)

*Thank you!*

Thank you so much for your help. Last night as I was trying to catch him my neighbor from across the street came and said it belonged to her. I guess her son forgot to close the cage. I was alittle specious, but she picked it up and started giving him kisses....

I'm glad it all worked out. 

Thanks again!


----------

